# Deadly lathe accident



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.flamboroughreview.com/news/article/267516

This could have been me yesterday. A piece about 2" x 2" 10" flew off the lathe and knocked off my faceshield. No harm done. It had a crack inside and broke up.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Hairy thats bad news for him and good for you I'm glad your alright


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am also glad to hear that you are ok. At times, especially when we rush, safe practices seem to be a bother. I am just glad that you were wearing your face shield.


----------



## OregonJustin (May 22, 2009)

After reading that article I wonder if he was wearing any safety equipment, sounds like the facesheild absorbed the majority of the blow in your case hairy.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I always wear a face shield, dust mask and a heavy apron when using my lathe. I also wear a pair of heavy gloves when I am doing alot of shaving cuts to keep the splinters and shavings out of my skin. It may be uncomfortable at times…but as shown by the article and from Hairy's mishap…it is always worth the bit of discomfort.

I also know of a guy that was turning and hit a piece of hard rock that had gotten imbedded and had grown in as part of a tree. It kicked the tool he was using back hard enough to break his wrist and 3 fingers….so you just don't know where a problem might come up. He was wearing pretty much the same safety stuff I mentioned above.

Safety in this hobby is certainly not anything to take for granted. I try to spend as much time working out the safety logistics as I do making the cuts, grinds, holes….etc.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I too have lost a few but I am getting some horse sense now.
The toughest turns are spinning air and outboard turning.
I usually manage to knock off most of the corners on in turned stock before I start.
I always use a spindle for support on roughing bowls and try to get a spindle support on spindle stock early in the game.
Still, stuff happens. 
I think a lot of it comes in from using too light a tool on rough stock too.
Oh, and by the way … don't stand right in front of your cut like a dorky target!
Bob


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Since reading you guys, I have become much more safety conscience. Not that I was reckless. Nowadays I wear a faceshield and hearing protection while using most (all) powertools (except a hand drill and sander). Any equipment that turns a sharp object, including a jigsaw, or shoots a nail. Knowing that a piece of carbide can break off and go flying just scares me. I;m always very conscience of my hand placement. It's just not worth a hand or eye, or heaven forbid, death, to not have at least minimal protection. I know his family must be devastated.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Sorry
duped agian!


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

I'v had that happen to me before too and its not something that I recomend
theres something about pieces of wood flying at me at 2000 RPM that just dosen't appeal to me.

I always wear a faceshield whatever I'm turning
see this forum topic I posted not long ago
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/8545


----------



## Trikzter (Jun 26, 2009)

Holy ouch. I went to school in Waterdown, just don't tell anyone. Glad you are ok tho


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, glad you are OK Hairy. That news story is pretty bad.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a buddy buy an old used lathe off eBay, not knowing about safety equipment or precautions. When he got it spinning the first thing he did was tighten in a piece of wood and fire it up. One end came loose and the wood started spinning the stick like a policeman in a riot. He dove out of the way and unplugged the machine, luckily uninjured.

He had a very expensive laundry bill that night and I learned via his story not to fly by the seat of your pants when you are woodworking. Obviously, it can kill.

Glad to hear you are OK Hairy. Let's all be safe out there!


----------

